

The best resources for SQL? - daswolle

I have a foundation in SQL, but I&#x27;m looking to take my proficiency to the next level. What resources would you suggest for better understanding SQL and becoming more efficient&#x2F;effective?<p>Books, blogs, etc. Anything would be great!
======
daswolle
And these are some links I've been looking at/considering:

[http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Oracle-SQL-Programming-
Focus/...](http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Oracle-SQL-Programming-
Focus/dp/0977671585/)

[http://www.amazon.com/Pro-Oracle-SQL-Karen-
Morton/dp/1430232...](http://www.amazon.com/Pro-Oracle-SQL-Karen-
Morton/dp/1430232285/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1282203148&sr=8-1)

[http://www.amazon.com/SQL-Antipatterns-Programming-
Pragmatic...](http://www.amazon.com/SQL-Antipatterns-Programming-Pragmatic-
Programmers/dp/1934356557/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_z)

[http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Celkos-Smarties-Fourth-
Edition/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Joe-Celkos-Smarties-Fourth-
Edition/dp/0123820227)

[http://www.amazon.com/SQL-Tuning-Dan-
Tow/dp/0596005733](http://www.amazon.com/SQL-Tuning-Dan-Tow/dp/0596005733)

